# November Rain solo w/TABs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,

There is another video up there. This solo is great for working on your bending technique and quite manageable for beginning players. Give it a rip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvYhbbG5Q_8&feature=share&list=UUyostY3l4lrJ_t-gbFNEsrw


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

that is a great solo - probably Slash's finest moment...nice job on the solos man - you've got the tone down too...nice job - thanks for posting


----------

